
Google's Business Model: YOU Are the Product - thisisblurry
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/columns/executive_tech/article.php/3801006/Googles-Business-Model-YOU-Are-the-Product.htm
======
cschmidt
HN covered this idea a few days ago in this thread, when talking about the kid
who got locked out of Gmail.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2726630>

